# kerdi membrane



## rob2424 (Nov 28, 2010)

tiling a tub surround over kerdi which is
installed over durock. using 12 inch square porcelaine
tiles 3/8 thick.
should modified thinset or unmodified thinset
be used. unmodified does not seem to stick
to porcelaine. very well
any recommendations on what type and brand
of thinset for this application.
thanks
rob


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Use a QUALITY non-modified thinset. Mapei Kerabond, Laticrete 272 or Ditraset. I'd use a 1/2" trowel. Back butter each tile. 

No problems!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Choosing the right Thin Set for a Kerdi Shower Install.*

Top Quality Non Modified thin set will work just fine. Just make sure it was made within the past few months and is no more than 8-12 months old.

Often the Non Modified thin sets have been around forever... Check your date codes...


If your not in a rush the longer you can let your project dry out the better before grouting. We wait at least 3-4 days when using Non Modified thinsets and I have waited over two months before when using Modified thinsets.


You will have to use a Non Modified thin set to insure your installation will have a warranty. 

JW




rob2424 said:


> tiling a tub surround over kerdi which is
> installed over durock. using 12 inch square porcelaine
> tiles 3/8 thick.
> should modified thinset or unmodified thinset
> ...


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

Versabond has worked well for me! It is lightly modified, sticks to porcelain, and is redily available. Heir schluter will not bless this installation and spicily calls for unmodified. Many tile professionals use versabond with kerdi and detra. Check the John Bridge wedsite for more info.:thumbup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Schulter Advice on the John Bridge Tile Forum*

Careful with checking on the John Bridge Web Site.

A lot of the opinions and advice given there is not endorsed by Schulter. You risk voiding your warranty if you do so... Understand this before deviating from the suggested install methods and before spending any money for an EBook that is not needed...

Schulter has many videos online and here is a fantastic Kerdi "How To"

Schulter is very specific on how to install their products and you can find all the answers at http://www.schluter.com/

Schluter Systems L.P.
194 Pleasant Ridge Road
Plattsburgh, NY 12901-5841

Tel.: 1-800-472-4588
Fax: 1-800-477-9783


Schluter in Canada
Schluter Systems (Canada) Inc.
21100 chemin Ste-Marie
Ste-Anne-de-Bellevue, QC H9X 3Y8

Tel.: 1-800-667-8746
Fax: 1-888-667-2410




tang said:


> Versabond has worked well for me! It is lightly modified, sticks to porcelain, and is redily available. Heir schluter will not bless this installation and spicily calls for unmodified. Many tile professionals use versabond with kerdi and detra. Check the John Bridge wedsite for more info.:thumbup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rob,
Just do it how you've always done it in your profession. Heck, there are quite a few ways to skin a cat, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Let's be honest. Who has ever actually made a warranty claim with Schluter? If there are 100's of folks using Versabond for tile installs over Kerdi/Ditra, how bad can it be?

On the other hand, Kerabond is my favorite thinset. I use A LOT of it. Hell, I've gone through 20 bag in the past month. If I need modified, just a jug o' Keralastic and I'm good to go. 

:clap:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I've used DitraSet when the Schluter guys snuck a few bags into my truck... It's excellent pookey. Unfortunately, I cant get it anywhere around here, so I stick with Versabond. I use Versabond over Ditra as well, and I've seen first hand how well it's cured under 18x18's after just a few days. 

There are a lot of guys who hang out at Johns site that use Versabond with Schluter, myself included. None seem to be concerned about warranty issues.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> On the other hand, Kerabond is my favorite thinset. I use A LOT of it. ...If I need modified, just a jug o' Keralastic and I'm good to go.


I've used K/K and, well, it sticks great--so much so it stuck in my mind for a week or three. Prolly still in a few pair of pants...hated it.

My thinset that's stuck in my mind is merkrete's premium and mapeis ultralite. Lowes down the street sell neither....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CO762 said:


> My thinset that's stuck in my mind is merkrete's premium and mapeis ultralite. Lowes down the street sell neither....


I understand convenience but doesn't paying retail start to add up? I'm getting bags of Kerabond at almost $5 off retail. After 100 bags, that a lot of meatballs, no?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I understand convenience but doesn't paying retail start to add up?


It would, but tile/stone is only one of the things I do now, so I don't do a lot of it anymore, so it's not worth it to me to travel and get the good stuff. I'd just as soon do what I'm doing now, sitting in my livingroom, drinking a second cup of coffee, then stop by lowes on the way to wherever I need to go that day. The HO pays for any materials, so I either do ultraflex II or in a pinch versabond.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Sourcing your materials*

I think the comment below is how must of us are. I know many tradesmen that shop where they shop for the single reason as it's the closest spot and easiest location to buy from.

If the clients are paying cost plus they do not want to pay a day's hours to drive about town to save $80.00 when the labour to reach these savings is $300.00

On the flip side if the job is by the square foot many guys will buy the cheapest material possible - all those nicked bags, the new product anything to save a buck - because like Angus said $5.00 per bag and a wack of bags now your in Mexico for Christmas...

I spec "Top Shelf" and I hard sell against both of these scenerios and make sure my clients understand that this is how the business works. A builder or setter coming into a job behind me is unaware of these private talks and emails and if asked by the potential client what thin set or waterproofer they use and they make comments like "I leave that to the setter" or "we use a bunch of different ones" they have walked right into "My game plan" and often they will loose out this bidding war because they don't have a specific or tried and true method.

I drive across the bridge over to Centanni Tile to purchase my setting material. I use Laticrete's products and have both Laticrete's warranty and Donny's team in my corner...

I also offer up a 25 year warranty - one Schulter can not compete with. To sell my projects like this and show up with an every day mortar would not be so good for business and short sighted in my opinion. 

I could give life time warranties with Customs products and purchase my materials from Home Depot but choose not to.

I'm looking for the smaller firms, family firms and it is with these companies that the "Old School" service stands heads and shoulders above the rest. I like walking into my suppliers and shooting the "****". I like that I don't have to give my credit card info and tell the "New Guy" what my name is. These companies load you up and leave you with a smile on your face.

We need more of this in today's "Big Business World" more "Mom and Pop" shops and less "Big Box Shops"...

My opinion...

JW





CO762 said:


> It would, but tile/stone is only one of the things I do now, so I don't do a lot of it anymore, so it's not worth it to me to travel and get the good stuff. I'd just as soon do what I'm doing now, sitting in my livingroom, drinking a second cup of coffee, then stop by lowes on the way to wherever I need to go that day. The HO pays for any materials, so I either do ultraflex II or in a pinch versabond.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> We need more of this in today's "Big Business World" more "Mom and Pop" shops and less "Big Box Shops"...
> My opinion...


Mine also. Dal in denver reminds me of a government department of motor vehicles office. I went to a dal in another city and the kid working there wanted to sell me a dewalt wetsaw for 1400 or 16, I forget. He swore it was made for dal and only they sold it.
I also avoid places that's ran by kids with one adult owner as they're cutting costs just like americans that own the company but hire nothing but low/no wage mexicans.

Lowes is more HO oriented, so about the only thing I buy there is material and CMT blades. But when I need something they have, I go there first as they've been good to me and given me deals.


----------

